# OK I bought 3 SRTs @ $7.50 each



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I bought 3 in hopes of getting one good one. They are still adjusting to their new tanks. I really wish I was better at taking pictures :roll: So, here they are............
Sorry people but the purple gravel is back LOL
Fish #1








This one is my favorite.









Fish #2








This is a male and he looks like he might be getting a kok.









Fish #3








I didn't think this one was much to look at but he is getting a nice gold color to him, it's hard to tell in these pics.









This is a pic of my new 70g corner bow front.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

You're aware that the high quality super red texas go for a minimum of about $75 at 2"?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great lookin lil fosh. Will be fun to see how they grow out.

Cool tank too.

...Bill


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Were you able to see the parents of these fish to give you confidence that they actually have the chance at developing into SRTs (of some degree)?

Best of luck!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Moon  Yes, I am aware of how much a high quality SRT goes for. Believe me I have been on Aquabid and every fish website that sells them that I could find. Maybe I should clearify what I mean by "good one". I just meant one out of the three might be a keeper, not a MP. Fish #1 and #3 are 2" and fish #2 is 3". Fish #1 and #2 both have started to turn orange on 1/3+ of their body. Fish #3 has turned a pale gold color, but he has no pearl spots.

Thanks Bill, this is just what I thought it wil be fun to see them grow out and decide which one I want to keep.

Thanks Toby, No I didn't see the parents but then I only paid $7.50 for them. :lol: I was looking at all those  wow  SRTs but I don't need to be spending that kind of money right now. So, this was the next best thing. 
 Plus I had to get something for my new 70g 8)


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

TBH that looks like they were crossed with flowerhorns at one point. I've been breeding texas for 5 years now and even when crossed with bp i've never seen patterns like that at that young. Just the way the speckles are appearing around the black. and bars. I would honestly suspect they were Texas/bp then bpxtexas/flower horn at some point.

The first Fish looks like a ok texas. The rest are out of place.
The third fish. Looks like the Red devil genes are stronger in him. You might get a bit of a looker when hes 6"+

so eh. Just my 2cent tho. I could be wronge. Hybrids are a mystery.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering if maybe fish #3 isn't a stray Zz Red Dragon that got it in the tank. He has a pink chest, it's hard to see in the pic. Or like you say have some FH in them and this one looks more Zz. No telling what they are, it's going to be fun watching them grow.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Well keep this post updated weekly with new pictures. I love topics like that. Or this hehe.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, I will. They are still changing back and forth in coloration from adjusting to their new tanks/shipping. They are eating well fish #1 & 2 eat better than 3. Fish 3 has dug a nice big pit, he hides the most.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you won't high quality SRT at 2"... if you see one with nice red color and and kok at 2" your paying more like 200-300...

and at that the price has not much to do with it... I have had 10 dollar fish grow into masterpieces before.

but #3 does not look like a RT... looks like a low grade juvi Kamfa to me lol (ZZ do not have white eyes)

taking a second look, they don't appear like normal SRT/RT fry... shape is weird... to young to tell for sure what exactly they are, still could be SRT just they look a little off to me.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Very cool fish. Can't wait for updates, however they turn out. For the uneducated (me) would someone explain just what it takes to get an SRT?

Love your new tank :thumb: Will you just have your favorite one in it?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I can't wait to see how they turn out too! opcorn:

I like the one with all the pearls on him too...he's going to be nice looking


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage, LOL I always miss some little thing like eye color or something like that. Nice catch! A Kamfa, that would expalin the pale gold color on him. Fish #2 is getting lighter in color every day. He has a lot of orange in his tail and his dorsal and anal fins. When I look at them I see a cross between RD and regular Texas with a little FH thrown in like Lancerlot said.

Thanks Blademan that's what I thouhgt, it would be cool to watch them change color and do their thing so to speak. There are different ways to get an SRT. RD, Midas or Blood Parrot crossed with a Texas or and Escondido. Those are just a couple of ways. Thanks on the tank and yes it will be the new home of my favorite one of the bunch.

Thanks Barb, ya that's my favorite one right now too. My offer is still open to you if you change your mind.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

gage said:


> you won't high quality SRT at 2"... if you see one with nice red color and and kok at 2" your paying more like 200-300...


I can get 2" showing extreme reds for around $50 a peice right now if anyone is interested in them. Though what they'll develope into is anyone's guess. They're imported out of Singapore.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice lil mama. I want your tank :drooling: !!!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

M0oN said:


> I can get 2" showing extreme reds for around $50 a peice right now if anyone is interested in them. Though what they'll develope into is anyone's guess. They're imported out of Singapore.


 :lol: Oh no here I go again! How do they handle shipping and payment? Do they have pics of the fish you are purchasing?


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Do it...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: Thanks Brandon, my offer to you is still open too. I still want fish #1, which one do you like?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Bkeen said:


> Do it...


 :lol: Trouble maker!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

lil mama said:


> :lol: Thanks Brandon, my offer to you is still open too. I still want fish #1, which one do you like?


I like #2 but I'm still in the process of locating a 90g corner bowfront. I may break down and buy a new one



lil mama said:


> Bkeen said:
> 
> 
> > Do it...
> ...


I am. If I can't get new fish, at least i can live vicariously through others...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> My offer is still open to you if you change your mind.


Thanks Lil mama!!! That is so nice of you!!! I'm full up at the moment though...even though I'm missing one fish...seems my RT ate the rosy barb...can't find it anywhere and the fish looks suspiciously pleased with himself :? (There is always the possiblity that the RT caused the rosy to jump out of the tank and then the dog happened along. Our dog is not above eating fresh sushi!)


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: I know what you mean Barb. If one of my fish jumped out my three dogs would have a blast with it. They try to eat the Plecos thru the glass all the time. This = large slober marks.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Brandon #2 is getting a kok already. I can see it getting bigger. The spot where he had no pearls is starting to get small pearls. He is turning lighter in color as well. He may turn out to be a looker.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

PM me for more information - I think it's against the rules to discuss this stuff on here. Shipping through the guy is $150 - and that's because he goes airport to airport and deals in very high end stuff like platinum arowana (the highest fish he's sold went for 30 grand). So things like this are a waste of his time.

It factors out like this:
He has to get up at 4 in the morning to get to the airport on time.
It runs him around $30 in gas just to get to the airport and back.
It takes at least 4 hours to drive out there, get the fish shipped, and drive back - that doesn't include time spent boxing it up ect.

Too bad you're not in Southern California


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I understand everything you say time is money. Ya too bad I don't live there now. I was born in So Cal, El Centro. It's been a long time since I have been back.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

M0oN said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > you won't high quality SRT at 2"... if you see one with nice red color and and kok at 2" your paying more like 200-300...
> ...


first of all... extreme red at 2" in Singapore = Hormone food + Photoshop. and second, I don't think they are showing kok on them...

also, how are there pearls? they need good pearls to be worth anything...

besides that... red is not hard, it is kok that is the killer on the price.

still I would like to see them anyways... just to pick out more bad qualities about them... obviously there is more if they are $50...


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

gage said:


> M0oN said:
> 
> 
> > gage said:
> ...


I don't see why you feel the need to question me, but I'm not going to defend another vendor. This guy brings in platinum barramundi that he sells for 30 grand a piece, I don't think he needs to misadvertise his SRT's.

What people don't understand, is that the price on ALL fish you see - be it online or through fish stores, is marked up 2.5 to 3 times of what the actual cost on that fish is.

Get a resale license - send the number out to some whole salers and drool at the prices you see. When some one brings in 300 peices of super red texas, they can afford to sell them at 50 dollars a piece. When some one brings in 12 pieces, they're going to be 200 dollars a piece.

Spend your time and hard earned money on a plane ticket to fly out to Signapore and develop a working relationship with breeders like this guy has, ect.

If you want a top quality Grade AAA specimen imported out of Japan, Hong Kong, Signapore ect. - you're going to pay the extra $120 added on for importation, shipment, markup ect. Unless you are the one importing them yourself.

I just happen to have been in the hobby for a long time, and happen to work at a fish store - AND happen to be well connected with the whole sale community out here.

I don't have pictures to show - I saw the fish in person, by comparison to ultimate show specimens that win ribbons at conventions out in the eastern countries. It's probably Grade B at best.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

> I don't have pictures to show - I saw the fish in person, by comparison to ultimate show specimens that win ribbons at conventions out in the eastern countries. It's probably Grade B at best.


exactly my point... I'm talking about good quality grade AA-MP, not grade B...



> What people don't understand, is that the price on ALL fish you see - be it online or through fish stores, is marked up 2.5 to 3 times of what the actual cost on that fish is.


anyone who has worked in a LFS should know this btw.



> I don't see why you feel the need to question me, but I'm not going to defend another vendor. This guy brings in platinum barramundi that he sells for 30 grand a piece, I don't think he needs to misadvertise his SRT's.


never said he was misadvertising, I said you are likely exaggerating the quality of these SRT for $50.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

For $50 - getting any SRT with full pearls and reds at 2" is a deal. 

You won't find Grade AAA in the United States in general - and if you do the fish fetch a lot more than $250 a piece.

The nicest fish are swooped up by Asian countries because fish are a cultural thing - they command a much higher price than they do over here in most instances.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, for $50 bux any faded SRT is a good deal :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are some new pics of my fish
Fish#1









Fish #2









Fish #3


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I like the first one the best, nice body shape and head shape... however they are starting to look less like RT all the time


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I like #1 and #2 the best with (for me) #2 edging out in front by a little bit because I like his fins 

I'm no expert on SRT's...so Gage, this part is for you...do all of them show their full potiental at a young age or do some take longer to "get there"?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

#1 is my favorite too. He just started to get a couple of pearl spots on his head. His tail is also starting to get more orange in it. The lighting in that tank is horrible. I don't think these pics do fish #1 justice, much nicer color in person.

Fish #2 is hard to get a pic of, he won't hold still for a second. I have a female Parrot in the tank with him and he is IN LOVE. She palyed hard to get at first but now it seems she has laid some eggs on the back of a rock that I can't see. She has been protecting that rock fiercely for a couple of days now.

Fish #3 again horrible lighting in that tank too. He is really gold colored with a pink chest and his eyes have turned orange.

Who knows what they are but I like fish #1s color a lot. To me he was worth the $7.50 :lol:


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Look like dempsey texas hybrids to me. Still pretty fish.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

You could be right MOon, that could be Dempsey in them too. There has to be something with orange color though. Fish #1 and #2 are getting more orange on them. I thought they were a Texas, Parrot and Flowerhorn mix. Fish #3 could be a different fish from the other two all together. He really doesn't look anything like them except the gold body color.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I took a hood with a better light in it and changed it out on fish #1 and #3 tanks. It took them a little time to come back out but I think these are better pics.

Fish #1


















Fish #3


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> I like #1 and #2 the best with (for me) #2 edging out in front by a little bit because I like his fins
> 
> I'm no expert on SRT's...so Gage, this part is for you...do all of them show their full potiental at a young age or do some take longer to "get there"?


depends what gene is stronger between BP (Midas/synspilum) or carpintis.

Midas gene = fast development, fades early, variable kok development
Texas gene = variable development, may fade early, late, or not at all.
synspilum gene = slow development, could fade as late as 9", kok will start showing very late (7-9")

in short terms they could show there _full_ potential anywhere from 6-9", and by full I mean kok, color, pearls, etc.

could fade anywhere between 1-9"... 1 and 9 being very uncommon. 2-4" being average to start fading.

really RT are a **** shoot...

would also like to add the chances of JD being anywhere near the cross is extremely unlikely... most fish crossed with a dempsey end up getting that really long body, and not so great kok, so any half-a** reputable breeder would never use a dempsey.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage, I always love your in put on the subject. You are all about the facts and not about picking at a word or expression someone uses. Your never condescending or act like a know-it-all. You just have vast knowledge on the subject of fish and you share it graciously. So, thanks a lot for that.
Ya, SRTs are a **** shoot and at $7.50 each it was a real big **** shoot :lol: It's still a lot of fun watching these fish change as they get bigger.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

... 

I must admit I do really like #1 though... that one looks like it may get a bit of a nuchal hump.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope he is getting a hump. I just noticed today that he has three small pearl spots coming out on his head where there were no spots at all. I hope the pearl spots keep coming too.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Could be some lyonsi or trimac in the third one - based around the striated pattern and red eyes. I don't know a ton about hybrids though - this is just me shooting the breeze with ideas based around what traights I see in the fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

trimac is pretty inevitable in a fish that looks like that one, and lyonsi, sadly, has seen used to some extent as well...

#3 just looks like a really, reeeeeally low quality Kamfa (sorry lil mama...) and I only say Kamfa because it has a down turned mouth instead of the typical upturned mouth on a ZZ.

however, on the bright side... red eyes generally means fertile so you may have a fertile Kamfa... but...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That's all I'm doing too MOon, just guessing in the dark. #3 chest was pink and now it's getting red. The pic doesn't show it but his body and fin color is gold. I don't see any orange in his tail or fins at all.

LOL Don't be sorry gage I've said from day one #3 wasn't anything to look at. My hope was that one out of the three fish would be a keeper. I really like #1, I see the gold body color getting more orange every day and I see pearls coming out on the front of his face. He has a cool personality too, comes right to the front of the tank when he sees me. Now #2 may supprise us all in the end (except maybe Barb) he is getting more orange on him and I see more pearls on his body. He could turn out to be a nice looking fish after all.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Haha yeah I got a thing for nice patterns on the tails! :lol: But really I can see why you like #1 so much now, I love the color on his face and you can definitely see the red on his belly coming out!! =D>

Thanks Gage for the explanation! :thumb: I think mine has texas as the dominant gene. Everything about him pretty much screams texas- body shape, head shape, pearls, so it may take awhile for him to develop. I am trying to be patient here. I will just do a little dance while I wait... :dancing:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL...

would like to add SRT don't just turn from grey-orange-red, they will be the classic grey, go jet black, then fade out to orange/red. I'm sure you all know this but figured I would point it out to avoid a potential "I think my fish is dying, he turned black" post :lol: (sorry, seen waaaaaaay to many of these in the past couple years...)

lil mama... #1 looks to have really strong Vieja in him, so don't expect him to fade very soon if he does at all (never a guarantee). But being as nice as he is right now with that strong of a Vieja gene in him is a great sign...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Even if fish #1 stays just the way he is and his color keeps getting brighter, like it is, I'll be happy with him just like that. I did notice the pearls on his tail and dorsal fin are turning more white than blue now. I've always wanted a Vieja


----------

